# Computer won't recognize Touchpad



## jmcanelly (Jun 25, 2013)

Hey guys,

I'm new to the forum and I am sure this has been answered before, but I just cannot seem to find the answer I am looking for.

I had installed the Cyanogenmod 7 or 9 back when the Touchpad first came out (can't remember which), and I didn't boot the thing up for a while. However, when I did, I couldn't get in to the Play Store. I tried a couple different things but nothing worked. Unfortunately, I didn't read the thread about resetting the date and time until it was too late, which I think may have fixed the problem.

Anyway, I tried to hook the Touchpad up to my computer to reinstall the gapp file. Long story short, it didn't work, so I uninstalled the cyangogenmod by running acme uninstaller and running webos doctor. I think I wiped everything off my TP, but now it won't run any of the stuff on webos, including the app store. My computer still won't recognize the TP and every time I hook it up to reinstall, and I click on the F Drive, it wants to format the TP. I refuse to format without a little guidance first. Is there any hope to correcting this problem? I would like to install the cyanogenmod so I can run Android but I don't even know how to start. Again, I apologize if this is answered somewhere and I just haven't found the answer. I am pretty new at this, and have decent skills with a computer, but just don't know what to do.

Any guidance would be appreciated.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Are you able to boot and then hold volume up so you can get into webos recovery mode?( you see the large white USB symbol)


----------



## jmcanelly (Jun 25, 2013)

I think I can. I'll have to try when I get home from work. I recall seeing that symbol quite a few times when working with it yesterday.


----------



## jmcanelly (Jun 25, 2013)

Hey, not sure exactly how I did it, but I was able to fix the problem. I uninstalled novacom and reinstalled it and everything seemed to work after that. Just posting in case anyone else runs into this problem.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

jmcanelly said:


> Hey, not sure exactly how I did it, but I was able to fix the problem. I uninstalled novacom and reinstalled it and everything seemed to work after that. Just posting in case anyone else runs into this problem.


Yeah!!!!







You might have had some corruption in those files.


----------

